# [ 2008 ] Wyndham Vacation Resorts Shawnee Village



## Miss Marty (Sep 13, 2008)

Wyndham Vacation Resorts 

Shawnee Village 
FSP 41 New Units 

#1 Buttermilk Falls Road
Shawnee-on-Delaware, PA 18356
Phone: 570-421-1500

Anyone have a resort and unit number map
for the brand new section that just opened
What is the RCI ID number for the new units


----------



## lprstn (Sep 13, 2008)

This is not the brand new section.  The brand new section only has 40 units now and is mostly booked up by Wyndham owners.  I called Wyndham to try to book recently and was told they were booked until next year.  Also, the new units will be actually on the mountain and have a waterpark inside.


----------



## bookworm (Sep 13, 2008)

I could not believe how quickly these units were reserved. There aren't many at this point, but I think they made a good decision to build here. We considered a couple days at Christmas but decided against it. The next day all units were gone. We decided on April school break which is LOW SEASON and got 4 nights just before all of those days were gone too. I think there are 3 or 4 days out of many weeks already reserved through April and a bunch of time in June and July is gone to. This is pretty good for a location that some consider to be a lesser choice.


----------



## Kola (Sep 14, 2008)

Could someone please explain what the new section is all about, how different are the new units from the "older" Shawnee Village sections and what new amenities have been added. We have stayed at different Shawnee sections a couple of times and we know the resort layout.

K.


----------



## lprstn (Sep 14, 2008)

Wyndham is building a new resort on the ski mountainside at Shawnee.  It is a condo style resort with an indoor waterpark, and its also a ski in ski out resort condo.  They are managing the other Shawnee units which are all a bit outdated but cozy and on different parts of the mountain.


----------



## bookworm (Sep 14, 2008)

When we were in the area in spring, we drove by some of the new units being built and I thought they were close to Ridge Top and Summit near the check in building. I could be wrong, but I can't imagine how this group of 40 would be ski in/ski out. There are no additional amenities open at this time. I have also heard though that there are plans to build on the ski mountain but it doesn't seem to me that these are the ones. I believe there is a very large Wyndham plan for development for the entire area including homes that will be for sale.


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 16, 2013)

*Wyndham Vacation Resorts Shawnee Village*

*
Anyone stayed @ A969 Shawnee Village *

The newer building opened up in 2008/2009
Still looking for a resort or unit number map

How are the buildings laid out?
Are there elevators and flat parking?
Do the units have washers & dryers?

What is there to do in the area?
Casinos, historical sites, museums, 
Restaurants, grocery stores, etc.


----------



## pebbles7302 (Nov 16, 2013)

Good info at the website www.shawneeowners.com including a resort map. New units are Crestview.Have not stayed in these units as they are exclusively wyndham and not II participating, but I can answer about the resort and area. Resort is very spread out and car is needed. Rec center with small exercise room and large pool, gameroom,and minigolf. The resort does offer some activities including karaoke welcome party and NYC daytrip. In the resort complex is the Shawnee Inn and Golf Resort--beautiful 100 year old inn on the Delaware. Great history to the inn with lots of photos of the inn and past famous guests. Large veranda porch with rocking chairs overlooking the river. Timeshare guests may use the pool at the inn, but they must let you in and you need to bring your own towels. Also spa and golf course(seems very nice although I'm not a golfer) at the inn with discounts available for timeshare guests. 
Restaurants on property include River Room in Inn-good, but slightly overpriced; and the Gem and Keystone brewpub--good food and beer variety. Both operate with farm to table concept with the inn growing their own vegetables and even has an apiary for fresh honey. Other closest restaurants are Saen Thai (great reviews, I thought was ok) and Inti Peruvian, which I loved and the General store for breakfasts.
3 very close grocery stores (within 15 mins on route 290)-the small Weis market,the larger Super foodtown and the brand new very large Price Chopper.
Things to do might depend on what you enjoy, but lots of outdoor things. Resort borders the Delaware Water gap National Recreation area and the Shawnee ski mountain is about 2-3 miles up the road. trolley tour nearby in the town of water gap is somewhat cheesy, but fun. Bushkill falls is about 20 minute drive and definitely worth it (both are about 10 dollars). In the summer you can rent kayaks, canoes or raft by the inn. Mount Airy casino is ~30 min drive. For shopping the Crossings outlet mall is about 20 mins away and on the weekends the Pocono Bazaar flea market is ~10 mins away and a blast.
Tried to cram alot into my reply; hope that its helpful. Let me know if you have any specific questions.


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 17, 2013)

*Wyndham - Crestview*

_
pebbles7302_

Thanks for the helpful information/tips 
about the Shawnee Pennsylvania area.


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 19, 2013)

*Shawnee 570-421-1500*

_
RCI A969 

Crestview 260 to 300_

Anyone have a map that shows building/unit numbers 
and how many _steps_ there are to get to the unit?

Example:
Crestview 285 is an upper level unit with 23 stairs!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 19, 2013)

Miss Marty,
The RCI site clearly states this property has uneven walk ways, multiple steps, and MOST units have second floors. Crestview MIGHT have inside the building OR IT MAY NOT. Call the FRONT DESK to ask those questions regarding unit numbers.

I have been to this property several times - is with MANY uneven pathways from almost every parking lot to every building. The recreation/checkin building might meet ADA --- nothing else is even close. 

IMHO


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 19, 2013)

*Wyndham Vacation Resorts Shawnee Village*

*
Website features a 2009 
Map shows the following *

Central Check In - Recreation Center

Are these the Crestview Buildings?
Five buildings with the following numbers 
260-263, 264-267, 268-272, 278-280
Proposed Future Units 
When I called they said the A969  
numbers range from 260 to 300..
_

Depuy Village 
Fairway Village
North Slope I-II-III

Ridge Top and Summit RT1-RT215

Ridge Top and Summit RT216-259
Are the ones in white already built

River Village I 1-36
River Village II R37-R168

The Shawnee Village Inn

http://www.shawneeowners.com/images/ShawneeVillageMap.jpg


From Baltimore/Washington DC: 
Take I-83 North to 81 North to Rt. 78 East to Rt. 33 North (signs for Stroudsburg) to I-80 East exit 309 (Marshall's Creek).  Follow Rt. 209.


----------



## pebbles7302 (Nov 19, 2013)

I believe that some of the Crestview units might be accessible as they are newly built. I would agree that you would be better off calling the resort.Most of the other older units are multilevel.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 19, 2013)

Fairway Village - has some bedrooms on the first floor, but the 2nd bdrs are on the 2nd floor.

Depuy is all townhouses. River Village 1 has multiple levels with up to 93 steps from ground level (the parking only level) up to the master bedroom. River Village 2 and Ridgetop has similiar floor plans with all the bedrooms and full baths on the 2nd floor. Some of the Rdgetop units have a 3rd full baths on the first floor, but the only bed on the first level is the sofabed (and the very questionable walkways from the parking lots).

I have NOT been in the Crestview units.


----------

